# Food Safety News - 03/12/2022 Iowa Senate approves on-farm sales and distribution of unpasteurized, raw milk



## daveomak.fs (Mar 12, 2022)

*Iowa Senate approves on-farm sales and distribution of unpasteurized, raw milk*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 12, 2022 12:05 am
Many times during the past two decades, it looked like Iowa consumers were going to lose their protection from the hazards of raw milk. But, the Iowa Legislature has always come through by continuing the state’s ban on the sale of unpasteurized milk. This year could be different. The Iowa Senate on March 10 voted... Continue Reading


*A letter to public health officials: Act now to make Cronobacter illnesses reportable*
By STOP Foodborne Illness on Mar 12, 2022 12:04 am
– OPINION – Stop Foodborne Illness, the Voice for Safe Food, is calling on the FDA and CDC for Cronobacter sakazakii to finally be added to the Nationally Notifiable Disease List. Currently, local and state health partners are not required to report infections from this deadly pathogen, which means: The FDA is unlikely to know... Continue Reading


*Officials in New Zealand report 10-fold increase in Vibrio infections*
By News Desk on Mar 12, 2022 12:03 am
New Zealand recently recorded a sharp increase in Vibrio parahaemolyticus infections. In January this year, 30 illnesses were reported compared with three in the same month of 2021. New Zealand Food Safety had previously reminded consumers to thoroughly cook mussels with evidence suggesting that a change in water temperature and conditions may make them more... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: Watch what you eat while Pregnant*
By Bill Marler on Mar 11, 2022 07:35 pm
Pregnant women naturally have a depressed cell-mediated immune system. In addition, the immune systems of fetuses and newborns are very immature and are extremely susceptible to these types of infections. Other adults, especially transplant recipients and lymphoma patients, are given necessary therapies with the specific intent of depressing T-cells, and these individuals become especially susceptible... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: Cronobacter Illnesses Linked to Powdered Infant Formula – What Parents Need to Know*
By Bill Marler on Mar 11, 2022 06:47 pm
How can Parents help prevent Cronobacter Infections now and in the future? Do not use the powdered infant formula that is the subject of the recall. The CDC has warned that powdered formula is not sterile. Prepare and store powdered infant formula safely. Make sure that your formula is not expired or recalled, and that... Continue Reading


*Cheese recalled because of link to Listeria infections*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 11, 2022 04:06 pm
A type of cheese linked to two cases of listeriosis has been recalled in New Zealand. Officials said there have been two reports of illness which could be associated with the product but a concrete link has not been confirmed. Gopals Sweets and Snacks recalled all batches and dates of its Gopala brand Paneer up... Continue Reading


----------

